# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Sleep

## Suzi

There is an article today on the BBC news page about how important sleep is to our health (somewhat ironically as I've had one of the worst nights in a while) and debunking sleep myths. 
Thought it might be useful for someone.. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-47937405

----------

OldMike (02-07-20)

----------


## Angie

Sleep is a F word for me!

----------


## Jaquaia

I always have the blue light filter turned on on my phone, tablet and laptop, I find that helps.

----------


## EJ

During my medication review the GP questioned why I still had zopiclone on a repeat. It had been on there for about eight years since my Dad died. It is eight years since he died and that was the last time I needed the zopiclone to help me sleep.

----------


## Suzi

Glad you don't need the zopiclone anymore.

----------



----------


## Jarre

:Panda:  rest please

----------


## Mira

I am still on a waiting list to see a sleep therapist. For me falling asleep to fast and always being tired. I did get a brochure from them this week with what to do if you can not fall asleep haha

----------


## scilover

Interesting read! I always struggled with sleeping, sometimes I would fall asleep immediately but most times I just stay awake on my bed. I don't know why it happens, it's a reoccurring thing. But lately I've been getting enough sleep!

----------


## Suzi

Glad you have been recently!

----------


## scilover

Instead of those myths, I found something interesting about sleep called First Night Effect. Because for me, I face difficulty to sleep whenever I’m at a new place. 

Just learn that it is a natural instinct that your body will stay alert eventhou you trying to sleep. That`s your body react to the new environment. This is what we call First Night Effect.

----------

